# Gimme that f***ed camera!



## Arual°

here i am again!
sorry for my looong absence :blushing:


----------



## Battou

wow some people get too up tight about being photographed topless 

Nice shot, interesting timing.


----------



## Arual°

Battou said:


> wow some people get too up tight about being photographed topless
> 
> Nice shot, interesting timing.


 
thanks!


----------



## tirediron

Very strong statement; well done.


----------



## nymtber

hmm hope the gun was unloaded...and barrel looks small, probably wont break through 13 or so glass elements  

nicely done!


----------



## Easy_Target

The barrel does look unusually small. Airsoft?


----------



## Josh66

Easy_Target said:


> The barrel does look unusually small. Airsoft?


I think so, you can just barely make out a seam in the front sight...
Especially because he's in Italy (which has some of the most restrictive gun laws in Europe).

What size is an airsoft pellet?  The bore looks about right for a 9mm (maybe a little small - hard to tell), but too big for a .22.
edit - aren't they 6mm?



Battou said:


> Nice shot, interesting timing.


Yeah, aren't these kinds of photos forbidden now?


----------



## Battou

O|||||||O said:


> Battou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice shot, interesting timing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, aren't these kinds of photos forbidden now?
Click to expand...


Well, um.....My original statement was based on the nudity element given all the comotion over the Henson and Artaustrailia inncodents, But I Know for a fact this predated the barring and I do believe that the bar pertains to photos about specifically firearms to wich this image differs. I am not a mod here however and I may be mistaken.


----------



## Josh66

Battou said:


> Well, um.....My original statement was based on the nudity element given all the comotion over the Henson and Artaustrailia inncodents, But I Know for a fact this predated the barring and I do believe that the bar pertains to photos about specifically firearms to wich this image differs. I am not a mod here however and I may be mistaken.


LOL, the "nudity" element never even occurred to me (I don't know, a shirtless guy just doesn't seem 'nude' to me).

I probably shouldn't have made the comment of gun photos being banned...  Hopefully an argument doesn't ensue because of it.

I just noticed that I didn't actually commented on the photo like I originally had intended to...



Overall I like it.  :thumbup:

There is only one (maybe two) thing I'd change.
1 - I would fix that seam I mentioned earlier, real easy fix.
2 - The "maybe" - I *might* like it with just a little more DOF, not sure though.


----------



## Battou

O|||||||O said:


> LOL, the "nudity" element never even occurred to me (I don't know, a shirtless guy just doesn't seem 'nude' to me).



Yeah, I don't think of a topless guy as nudity either but, believe it or not there are some that do.  I actually heard on the news reasently about a guy being arested for walking around without a shirt.


----------



## Analog

Nice shot!


----------



## Rick Waldroup

Nice shot, but you've seen too many movies.

No real gangster would ever hold his gun sideways.....


----------



## Icon72

I was thinking the same thing, lol. If guns were meant to be held sideways they would have a set of sights down the side. Just looks kind of silly.


----------



## Easy_Target

Rick Waldroup said:


> Nice shot, but you've seen too many movies.
> 
> No real gangster would ever hold his gun sideways.....


Don't be so sure about that...


----------



## im_trying11

now get one wit the bullet in the air


----------



## mmcduffie1

scared me


----------



## Easy_Target

CURVE THE BULLET


----------



## Senor Hound

Rick Waldroup said:


> Nice shot, but you've seen too many movies.
> 
> No real gangster would ever hold his gun sideways.....



The new generation of, "gangstaz," I think, do occasionally.  

This image is very powerful.  Any time you incorporate (even imply) a weapon capable of death, it will illicit strong emotion.  That being said, I think you kept it simple and artistic, which in my beginner's opinion works well.  I especially like the depth of field you chose.

Thank you, sir for posting.  BTW, for anyone who wants to know, BBs from a BB gun are .177 I think.


----------



## Rick Waldroup

You guys may be right about the position of the gun. I am old and not cool anymore.  :mrgreen:


----------



## Battou

Rick Waldroup said:


> You guys may be right about the position of the gun. I am old and not cool anymore.  :mrgreen:



Yeah there was a running joke that Glok was going to release one with the sites on the side actually.


----------



## Rick Waldroup

Battou said:


> Yeah there was a running joke that Glok was going to release one with the sites on the side actually.


 
Are any of you guys fans of The Sopranos?

This shot reminds me of an episode where Christopher and some of his dopey pals are going to hijack and rob an electronics delivery truck. During the robbery, his pals are holding their guns sideways, and afterwards, Christopher goes off on them for looking like amateurs. I can't repeat what he said, but it really was funny. :mrgreen:


----------



## Josh66

Rick Waldroup said:


> Are any of you guys fans of The Sopranos?
> 
> This shot reminds me of an episode where Christopher and some of his dopey pals are going to hijack and rob an electronics delivery truck. During the robbery, his pals are holding their guns sideways, and afterwards, Christopher goes off on them for looking like amateurs. I can't repeat what he said, but it really was funny. :mrgreen:


I think I've seen that one.


There are a few situations where you would need to hold the pistol sideways, mostly when you're leaning out from behind cover - but then your whole body/head would be sideways too so it wouldn't seem unnatural.


----------



## Arual°

hi everyone! thanks for your comments..

yeah, it's an airsoft gun.. morevoer, i don't think a shirtless guy can be considered "a nude"..anyway, i didn't have the intention to put anyone out 
and i did not even wanted to give a violent message.. it's just a sort of "cinematic" shot


----------



## Mike_E

Don't sweat it. Some people get too uptight.Others like to kid about it. 

It does sort of look like a .32.  Just big enough to really tick you off.  LOLOLOL


----------



## Robin

There was a CSI where they explained that holding the gun sideways means the shell will wind up hitting you in the chest and therefore only amateurs held the gun that way.


----------



## soul.glo

Very nice b&w, love the dof.


----------



## im_trying11

where is your orange tip


----------



## Josh66

Robin said:


> There was a CSI where they explained that holding the gun sideways means the shell will wind up hitting you in the chest and therefore only amateurs held the gun that way.


Depends on the gun I guess...  a couple guns I have eject straight up (P-38, for one; which is annoying, because they land on your head), so held sideways, they would eject sideways.


----------



## Easy_Target

im_trying11 said:


> where is your orange tip


Orange tips are only US, I think.


----------



## Battou

im_trying11 said:


> where is your orange tip



...It's BW...Orange tip is grey.:raisedbrow:


----------



## Easy_Target

Nah, it wouldnt matter in black and white, because the orange tips in the US protrude from the main body by at least 1 inch. That is flush, so there's no orange tip.


----------



## Battou

Easy_Target said:


> Nah, it wouldnt matter in black and white, because the orange tips in the US protrude from the main body by at least 1 inch. That is flush, so there's no orange tip.



I've never seen them protruding. Then again I don't buy arisofts so all I know about are the ones in the case that is maintained by the dealer I buy all my prop swords from so...


----------



## Easy_Target

They're required to be conspiciously showing, so they ahve to protrude.


----------

